# Zoom G2



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

Great sound for $139, works well as a headphone amp or on the PC, sounds great through a stereo or PA. Can be a great backup if your amp dies on stage.

It wont do metal very well, but its awesome for classic rock and clean tones.
Its not that good as a stomp box, plugged into a tube amp it sucks tone away a bit.

Being digital it does an impressive job of preserving dinamics, as an amp modeler not as a stomp box.

The variety of effects is astonishing, you can dial in endless sounds with some very cool effects.

Pros:

pristine sound as an amp modeler.
cheap.
huge amount of effects.
very portable and solid build quality.
uses 4 AA batteries, last about 5 hours on alkaline 7 hours on rechargable NIHM 2500mah batts. 
you can leave the lead cord plugged in the output without draining the batts.


Cons:

not good as a stomp unit IMO.
sucks tone from your amp even in bypass mode  
cannot do metal well.
stupid 2 digit display speaks in tongues (weird symbols)


All in all if lost I would get another, its so handy when you dont want to lug your amp around and it cuts through great on a PA system, built like a tank and half the price of a POD.

decent pice of gear.


----------

